# Newbie to FF



## Maz08 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I am new to FF and have been reading various posts over the last few days. I have now got a very positive feeling about all this, after years 13 years of TTC and various ups and downs. I have decided 2008 will be a year to try again with a very positive start. I am having a AMH test done in January and epending on that outcome I will be trying another IVF with either my own or DE in Spain as there success stories seem to be very good indeed. I am hoping to find people in the same age group with that same long struggle so we can all jeep each other going! Hope everyone has a good new year full of BFP!!! baby Dust to all. Maz xxxxx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Maz,

Happy New Year to you in 2008!

Good luck with your treatment this year, so sorry you have had a rotten time with it up to now.  

We are now in fact trying surogacy after 11 years of treatment, 4 being with DE all succesful but ended in mc,  hopefully we will be going out to the Ukraine with our surogate by about March April time.

Sending you    

emps
x


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Maz
Welcome to FF. This site has kept me sane through this tough journey. Just reading other peoples experiences and asking for the odd bit of advice has reassured me that I am not alone.

Where are you getting your AMH test done?
I am also considering the donor egg route in Spain. Maybe we can swop notes.

Emps, I have a question I hope you don't mind me asking:
has anyone told you why you are miscarrying? I have had 3 known m/cs so far and find it *so *  frustrating when no-one can tell me what is happening 

2008 will be our year - I can feel it in my waters!

Take care
Kelly


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Maz

Just wanted to wish you good luck.

Ellie


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Maz
Just wanted to wish you so much luck for 2008  

Wishing you all the best

Jo
x x


----------



## Maz08 (Dec 11, 2007)

Happy New Year to all!

Emps - You have had a hard time too by the sounds of it and I wish u all the luck with the surrogacy and I am sure March/April wont be long in coming round for u to get started.

Kelly - Thanks for all the kind words and I would love to swop notes with you. I am having my AMH test done in the Nuffield Hospital on Friday so looking forward to having some sort of information on my reserve and what chance I still have (if any) of conceiving with my own eggs. I also agree with what u said about miscarriages I too have had 3 M/C's and the only feed back I got was on the last one they said all was normal and I was just 'very unlucky' that so called information didnt helped me any! 

Ellie & Jo - Thanks too for welcominhg me to the site, everyone sounds so nice and helpful. I am sure we will get to know each other as the time goes on and hopefully experience some happy moments too.

Hope eveyone gets what they want in 2008!

Loads of   to all.

Regards,
Maz


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Maz and Kelly - hi there! I post on the DE newbies thread where lots of ladies are either deciding, doing tx or at other varying stages. Please join us if you fancy a chat or have any questions.

Kay xxx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Spaykay!
Thanks for the info.

See you on the DE threads  

Kelly x


----------



## Maz08 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi kelly,

Have posted on the thread as advised by kay..Hope to see you there!

Maz


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Seen ya there Maz! Come soon Kelly.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck - I hope 2008 is your year


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Maz,

Just wanted to wish you well and to say welcome  

Like you my DH and I have been trying for years. We're now moving onto DE as we need fresh hope and larger odds of success. These boards have been a godsend in keeping me sane and giving me the boost I need to continue I'm sure you'll find the same. 

I hope your AMH result gives you a good steer on the direction to take next. Good luck and I hope 2008 brings you your little bundle of joy!

Love and luck, CG xxxx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, wouldn't you adam and eve it.
After a hectic and boozy     xmas with friends over from Oz and Italy, I did a test yesterday and got a  

Still in shock    

Not going to get too excited (based on previous history) and will still log onto the DE threads, but what a surprise for the new year.

I said I could feel something in my waters!

It will be our year ladies.
Love Kelly x


----------



## Maz08 (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW kelly thats wonderful news!! I wish u all the best for the coming weeks with loads of     I am so happy for u kelly   

Maz


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Maz
thanks for the reply.
Let's just see whay happens....

I will watch those DE boards tho'!

Have a good weekend
Kelly x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Great news Kelly!

Kay xxx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Maz and Kay
well another m/c for me  

Am a little numb to it really - have had so many now.

See you on the DE threads soon.

Kelly x


----------



## sammy s (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Kelly
  
lots for you

You may be numb but it must still hurt

Take Care
Sam x


----------



## Maz08 (Dec 11, 2007)

Aww kelly I am so sorry to hear that. Hun u must be well fed up with it all, I know I wud. There is times when I think i really want to give all this up and just live my life, but its so easy to say but to put it into practice way too hard! I am feeling that I cant give up now cos the next time might just be the one...sadly it hasnt been so far but I dont want to give up yet. Kelly will be looking for u on the other boards keep in touch and let me know how u are getting on. I had my AMH test last friday waiting on results takes 10 days so will get them next week. Try to keep ur chin up I am thinking of u.

Maz


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

I have been off line for a while so apologies for not replying sooner.

Kelly I am so sorry to hear of your miscarriage   you must be devastated.  I was so pleased when I read that you managed a BFP, so I feel shocked at your latest message.

Maz, we have also been told that we are just 'unlucky'.  No, sorry but 'unlucky' is such a cop out!  Our last miscarriage was after trying steroids along with the treatment.  I have been tested for various culprits but everthing has come back fine.  One specialist even said some of us aren't meant to have children...bolony!  
Good luck with your AMH tests, keep us posted.

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Kelly - I 'm so sorry for your loss    

Thinking of you, CG xxxxx


----------

